# Looking for players/DMs in Montreal



## SadisticFishing (Jul 23, 2007)

(D&D 3.5, Montréal Québec)

Hi.

Basically, all you need is a sense of humor, general knowledge of the game (if you don't know that much we can help you out, but you need to be willing to learn).

Edit: Forgot "maturity levels". We're all between the ages of 18 to 23, but don't really have a problem with older or younger players, as long as you're "mature".

We actually all learned the game from a pair of extremely... something DMs (one completely ignored combat, well... he didn't so much ignore it as plan fights then get bored half way through and say "you kill them", and the other wasn't very good at all), so we actually have no idea how your average player plays the game. There's a lot of (mostly bad) jokes at the table.

Personally, I'm bored of my players. We've been playing around a year, and I've only ever played with like.. 5-6 different people (who came to more than one session), and they're getting repetetive. Also, if at all possible, we need a good DM, as their aren't enough of us that can do it and I'm DMing two right now... Euch.

Thanks for reading, PM me with details.

Edit: Turns out there is no PM on this forum, so just respond here I guess


----------



## davou (Aug 9, 2007)

heya, I'd love to get in on the gaming, and can even provide location (if I can garuntee having a group to play with).

I am also willing to DM... very creative, but a bit light on the mechanics... I've been wanting to get into miniatures play for some time, so combat wouldnt be a problem with me


----------

